# Hose end sprayer w/ Prodiamine WDG?



## dslab (Oct 18, 2017)

I'm looking for a faster way to get down my Prodiamine Water Dispersible Granule (WDG) for my 16,000 sq ft bermuda lawn. Last fall I used my 4 gallon backpack sprayer. But I had to refill it 4 times and it took long to cover the entire lawn. I considered purchasing a pull behind sprayer (20 gallon as an example), but I'm running our of room to store things and would not use it much throughout the year.

I am wondering if a hose end sprayer bottle would work with a WDG product? I have not really used hose end sprayers before and have no idea if that would even work? My guess is this would not work, as for the granular prodimine probably would not be mixed properly.

Anyone done this before? Thoughts?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

For me the consequences of both over and under application of a product like Prodiamine are far too great to consider using a hose end sprayer.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

dslab said:


> My guess is this would not work, as for the granular prodimine probably would not be mixed properly.


You are correct.

I would recommend applying at the 6 month rate, then you only need to go through the hassle 2 times a year.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

dslab said:


> I'm looking for a faster way to get down my Prodiamine Water Dispersible Granule (WDG) for my 16,000 sq ft bermuda lawn. Last fall I used my 4 gallon backpack sprayer. But I had to refill it 4 times and it took long to cover the entire lawn. I considered purchasing a pull behind sprayer (20 gallon as an example), but I'm running our of room to store things and would not use it much throughout the year.
> 
> I am wondering if a hose end sprayer bottle would work with a WDG product? I have not really used hose end sprayers before and have no idea if that would even work? My guess is this would not work, as for the granular prodimine probably would not be mixed properly.
> 
> Anyone done this before? Thoughts?


I tried using a hose in sprayer with a liquid insecticide and I just couldn't get the application rate correct. I even diluted the chemical in the sprayer cup to lower the viscosity.

I was using the Chapin G362 sprayer.


----------



## dslab (Oct 18, 2017)

Thank you all for the very helpful insights! I'll stick with my backpack sprayer, but as @Redtenchu suggested just bumping up my application rates.


----------

